# Beretta PX4 SC



## steelhead (Jan 12, 2013)

Am looking for suggestions for an OWB holster for a PX4 SC


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Give these guys a look-see affordable and quality unless your a leather freak.

N82 Tactical


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If your looking at OWB in kydex, check out Zero Concealment Systems (ZCS). Custom made with endless options for that one of a kind look. I have 4 of them and they are simply the best bang for your buck imo. One of the fastest turnaround times in the industry as well... i've never waited more than 30 days before a box was on my doorstep.

I can post pics if you want to see some of their work.


----------

